# Do you accept Mayan Palace Resorts



## pammex (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,  Do you accept Mayan Palace resorts for deposit?  If I have a lock off unit, 1 bedroom and studio will you accept the studio or just the 1 bedroom, or only both together?


----------



## pammex (Nov 18, 2007)

*Long time no answer*

hmm....13 days and no response..seems like a long time????


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 18, 2007)

I have seen them in their inventory so I'm assuming yes.


----------



## Miniwheat (Nov 19, 2007)

*Yes*

I deposited a Mayan Palace with them a year ago.


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello, 

Sorry for the delay in answering, but I hadn't received an email alert with your first question. My apologies. 

Yes we do take Mayan weeks for deposit.


----------



## pammex (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh great thank u for the response.  I am amist deciding where to deposit some weeks.  I am going to go to your site and check it out more throughly.  I am a member.  I am looking for a week in Oahu or maui check in from Jan 11-Jan 17, 2009, as a honeymoon gift, so will see how I might fare with you.

What do you think?  Would that maybe be something I could likely get since so far in advance?  

Can I do most of my dealing with you online as I am out of country right now and online is easiest until we actually have to book and pay.  

Please advise.  Thanks again.


----------



## pammex (Dec 15, 2007)

Guess no one reads these, as it has been almost a month and no response, not a good sign...


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Pammex, 

My apologies, but for some reason I am not getting all my notifications on these incoming requests. 

There is a good possibility you can get a week this early for your Jan 2009 request. We already have some Jan 2009 requests for Hawaii coming in. 

I would recommend sending us the request online (your preferred method). You are always welcomed call us as well should you like to have someone speak to you about options and possiblities. While Hawaii is always in demand, you have an early request and we fare well with some time. 

Fermin C.


----------



## pammex (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay great.  I will go online and place a request then....Thank you for the response, I have not used your site as I thought no response not good, but possibly cause I am in Mexico, I do not know but maybe you did not get my question, or maybe it just got lost in shuffle, anyway , sure was quick this time.  Thanks again...


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent! Safe travels....


----------

